# wheel brushes?



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

where can i get some good wheel brushes from, i need something for the little intricate bits and if possibly the inside


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

I use a combination of the Metal Free Wheel Brushes from The Polishing Company, and an Autoglym wheel brush for cleaning stubborn bits and the wheel nut wells.


----------



## nickmason (May 19, 2007)

I purchased two OXO wheel cleaning brushes from Motorgeek> Been using them for a couple of weeks. Seem to do the job OK.


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

The Autoglym wheel brush is available easily from Halfords etc and is good for getting the stubborn stuff off plus it doesn't lose the `hairs' after a few uses. I've had mine for a couple of years and it's still going strong.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

The swissvax wheel brush seems to be ok and it is only £4.70 and does the same job as the Autoglym one for quite a bit less.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

ok thanks guys


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

motorgeeks ez detail brush, the best £20 you will spend


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

any idea where i can get brushes like this?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

www.thepolishingcompany.com

not cheap at 50 posted, lol. i just got some, haha


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

thanks


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

mouthyman said:


> any idea where i can get brushes like this?


Yes, by reading the very first reply to your question 

As mentioned, The Polishing Company - depends on your wheels but you can probably get by with just one, they are _fantastic_ for the inside and outside wheel face as they just do not spatter like a bristle brush does.


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Or you can jsut buy a terry cloth glove and use it to wash and clean the wheel properly (always use rubber gloves when doing the wheels though, just put the terry cloth glove on top). It will be more effective on must situations, since your fingers have the agility to scrub properly.

Having a brush is always nice of course for deeper and harder to reach inside of some wheels. Whatever you do, just don't buy the Meguiars wheel brush, it sucks.


----------



## bobbyraven (Sep 18, 2006)

....the Polishing company won't be doing them for much longer....:wall: and they've gone up in price.

One of our approved traders needs to get their hands on something similar!!

:thumb:


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

That's bizarre. How can you patent a clump of fluff/fibre on a stick?!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

yup, they told me that too, thats why i bought a set, been thinking about buying them for ages, but him telling me they are not going to produce them any longer, kinda forced me into buying them, lol


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

They're all gone now and I got the last set according to Mike! :lol: 

Alan W


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

hutchingsp said:


> That's bizarre. How can you patent a clump of fluff/fibre on a stick?!


I always thought that...

I'm making my own


----------



## trionic (Oct 3, 2006)

I couldn't recommend the Meg's Universal Wheel Brush. It's not long enough to clean the whole wheel's width, the wire core's too flimsy and there are not enough bristles. Plus, you end up wearing most of the cack from the filthy wheel :evil:


----------



## rad_brad (Aug 1, 2007)

Megs wheel brush sucks, simple as

bought one today and after 5 minutes of trying with it i got annoyed and resorted to my old grubby sponge! one thing its good for is cleaning SOME of the inside of the wheel


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2007)

I'd have to disagree with the comments about the Megs wheel brush, I find it very useful....but perhaps it just suites my alloys?


----------



## rad_brad (Aug 1, 2007)

not too easy to clean these with it lol


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

they work a treat on the RAV in the background tho :thumb:


----------



## rad_brad (Aug 1, 2007)

nortonski said:


> they work a treat on the RAV in the background tho :thumb:


unfortunatly i dont know whos that is, ill give it a go when im back at that location tomorrow, might get some odd looks:lol:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

I was thinking of getting one of these from Halfords:

link


----------



## trionic (Oct 3, 2006)

Tesco sell something similar for about £2.50!

Halfrauds!


----------



## racquel (Dec 18, 2006)

Try Vikan Transport Brushes - excellent and a full range


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

racquel said:


> Try Vikan Transport Brushes - excellent and a full range


Good shout! Vikan are well made and they have a huge range of all sorts of useful brushes. Finding them in shops is the tricky bit, but Racquel, AS and AG carry them on their vans.
http://www.vikan.dk/graphics/Trykkeri/VTS/VTS_72/0306_VTS_4p_GBDK.pdf

Homepage http://www.vikan.com/sw2650.asp

Well worth hunting for them.


----------



## racquel (Dec 18, 2006)

Wheel Brush, Special product for intricate wheel cleaning










Alloy Wheel Brush, Stainless Steel, Flexible Handle, Chemical Resistant, Protective Plastic Sleeve, 80mm diameter spiral brush head, soft polyester filaments, durable.










check out ebay


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

racquel said:


> Wheel Brush, Special product for intricate wheel cleaning


is this vikan brush safe and will it scratch alloy wheels?


----------



## racquel (Dec 18, 2006)

As safe as houses mate will not scratch


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

racquel said:


> As safe as houses mate will not scracth


thanks, will order one


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

how can i buy them vikan brushes?


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

mouthyman said:


> how can i buy them vikan brushes?


ebay item: 320127070323

Vikan


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

Slick 77 said:


> ebay item: 320127070323
> 
> Vikan


thanks:thumb:


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Ditto. Just ordered one. I've used that shop before - didn't realise it was a fellow DW member!


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

:lol: this thread has helped nicely to sell a few Vikan brushes!! it didn't take much to convince me....


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I wanted a tickle stick, but they have all gone! Anything has to be better than the megs.


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

yeah not heard good things about it here so was avoiding it, hopefully this will do the trick


----------



## trionic (Oct 3, 2006)

Those Vikan brushes look like just the thing to leave you wearing the filth from the wheel. I have the same moan about the Meg's Universal Wheel Brush.

When the brush is withdrawn from the wheel the bristles fling cack back at you. Especially nice if you use an acid-based wheel cleaner.

Even with care (and you quickly learn to be careful) you still end up spattered with black muck from the wheel. Nice.

A wheel brush with non-springy bristles is IMHO more user-friendly and probably more effective too.


----------

